
The Prophet Synthesizer [video] - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ruh0B5QKBMs
======
camtarn
Why was 'The History of' removed from the title? There is a current Prophet
synthesizer, and there have been many models of the Prophet in the past, so
removing 'The History of' makes it sound like it's just a video about the
current one.

It's a bit of a moot point because this link didn't seem to catch the interest
of many people, but I really think there are some of these title edits which
are of distinctly dubious value. The existing title was fine - it wasn't
confusing, it wasn't too long, it wasn't click-baity.

